# Found white dove -LAS VEGAS need help finding home



## natasha0824 (Dec 13, 2011)

We found a white dove sitting outside our sliding glass door. I didnt realize that my daughter had been watching her. It seemed like the bird wanted to come inside. The bird is very friendly, not flying. i called the animal sanctuary in the area but they are already closed for the night. I am unable to care for the bird and need help. There is no identification band on the foot. From what i found on the internet it looks like a fantail dove. 

It is perching in my laundry room on a shelf. I put water in a small bowl and i am on my way to petco to pickup some food for it. 

Does anyone know where i should post the missing bird info at??? It seems too tame.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

If it is a fantail it should live closeby, ask neighbors if they know someone in the neighborhood who has pigeons. Put it in the local paper next. Since fantails don't really fly it had to come from nearby.
Kurps


----------



## natasha0824 (Dec 13, 2011)

thank you for your help


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It looks like a roller to me. Is it small?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

That isn't a fantail. You may be right Charis. Heck In Vegas that may even be a tick bird used in shows. Good looking bird, that looks hungry and cold. Bird seed and water is what it needs and you said you are taking care of that right. Put an ad in the paper and be cautious who responds. Keep us posted.
Kurps


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

AAAAAhhh it looks like a she n looks sooo cute. She or he will be dead if left free cuz white pigeons r made 2 b around people n barns. Pigeons along with parrots or doves or most finches, must be kept in paris cuz their mental health will b affected.Who is keeping it? Btw, if you or your family decide to keep it n wana keep parasites or diseases out, I recomend to put the pigey on "deworming" cuz pigeons end up with worms while pecking food off the ground....Let me know if you found a home. 

I wouldnt recommend Petco feed cuz its more expensive based on pellets n artificial flavors. Try finding a Chicken feed or a white/corn mill cuz pigeons r better of "pigeon mix" 

Wana find out of its a guy or gurl? put a mirror next to it or play youtube vids n if he coos n gets agressive, morelikely a male. if she goes on heat n lay eggs, its a female


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

Poops 4got 2 mention the rest.....
animal shelters WILL put it 2 sleep for sure
If you give it away 2 sum 1 who wants it for free, will feed it 2 guess who? the dogs on trainers who shoot doves on the fields n let their pups go after pigeons etc......I live n california....he/she wants 2 come inside cuz he/she is domestic n is been someones pet. Might b dehydrated n might need lil bit of gatorade n water n big bowl to shower

Ciralglist is full of pigeon wanters to feed their snakes, hawks/falcons...dinner, dog training for shooting, etc. Have u tried making ad at the store buletins? pigeon club n ur area?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If it is a roller pigeon, they don't have much of a homing instinct and so they are easily lost.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If you call this vet...

Dr. Patrick Hauck
2675 E. Flamingo Rd.
Las Vegas, NV 89121
(702) 734-9761
They see both pet and feral pigeons. 
If they are feral, the rescuer will need to continue home care as the office will not keep them.
This is a very friendly and supportive office.

He most likely will examine the bird free of charge, especially if you explain the circumstances. He has done so many times for folks that have found pigeons in the past. He may even know of someone that keeps roller pigeons.


----------

